# Virides Reptile - Win 1 of 5 Limited Edition Gold Text Name Plates



## Virides (May 4, 2016)

So we have a competition running from our Virides Reptile Facebook page!

Simply visit our page and look at our pinned post (it's the first one at the top) and follow the instructions for your chance to win. Good luck 

To enter visit - www.facebook.com/virides





​


----------



## ronhalling (May 5, 2016)

Done like a Sunday Roast. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 5, 2016)

Not normally a stalkbook poster, reader or generally give a ****** what is going on on that app. But this is worth it... so hope i am a winner


----------

